# Door contact switches



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I have had an issue on my Euramobil 690HB, and this has also happened to Ben&Lizzie whereby the door contact switches suddenly go faulty and the Cab lights stay on permanently.

This wouldn't normally be too much of a problem, but coupled with an alarm system and you get an alarm going off at 0400 like i did last night !!!!

You can temporarily open the light fitting and disconnect the lead, ensuring that it doesnt disappear into the cab bed framework.


Just thought i would let any other Euramobil owners know.


----------

